# Network connection on livecd

## efernandez2

I have a Lenovo S10-3t and would like to install gentoo, the liveCD recognizes the wireless adapter and ethernet through lspci but I'm unable to use it to connect to wireless networks.  What can I do to establish a connection for the liveCD install?

----------

## germanas

Which one you want to use wired or wireless interface? Do they show up in a list when you execute 

```
ifconfig -a
```

.

----------

## GES

Use SystemRescueCd, xfce, nm-applet, connect wireless.

The same way that you can install gentoo.

----------

## efernandez2

Ifconfig doesn't show either.  I can use system rescue to install Gentoo?

----------

## GES

 *efernandez2 wrote:*   

> I can use system rescue to install Gentoo?

 

Yes you can!

In fact, I just use this.

----------

## efernandez2

the wireless adapter was not recognized.

----------

